# SWAPPING 90 CADI SEAT IN TO AN 80 BROUGHAM



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

What's involved when swapping the seats?

The 90 seats won't plug up to the wire harness on the 80 caddy, do I have to get the 90 wire hardness or swap seat tracks?

How do I make the 90 Caddy seats fold forward?

thanx in advance homie.


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

you need to swap out the hinges from the two door seats for it to fold forward


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Jul 3 2007, 03:00 AM~8224580
> *you need to swap out the hinges from the two door seats for it to fold forward
> *


really?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Strange Days (May 24, 2007)

your best bet would be to pm brent mr impala..if you havent got an answer by now


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Strange Days_@Jul 5 2007, 01:19 AM~8237723
> *your best bet would be to pm brent mr impala..if you havent got an answer by now
> *


yeah... they would know...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Strange Days_@Jul 5 2007, 12:19 AM~8237723
> *your best bet would be to pm brent mr impala..if you havent got an answer by now
> *


i could just call the homie brent....


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

i heard there is is a screw or pin u can just take out , and itll go up enough for somebody to get in the back seat


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 5 2007, 08:55 PM~8244712
> *i heard there is is a screw or pin u can just take out , and itll go up enough for somebody to get in the back seat
> *


i herd the same thing but, i'm trying to do this the correct way if their is an correct way...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 5 2007, 09:59 PM~8244754
> *i herd the same thing but, i'm trying to do this the correct way if their is an correct way...
> *



stick the 90 seat on the 80's track and you have to change the hinge for the seat to fold forward only thing that sucks is the 80s wiring dont hvae a switch for the recline so u need to put the recline somewhere comfortable for you b4 u install it


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 6 2007, 05:38 AM~8246658
> *stick the 90 seat on the 80's track and you have to change the hinge for the seat to fold forward only thing that sucks is the 80s wiring dont hvae a switch for the recline so u need to put the recline somewhere comfortable for you b4 u install it
> *


GRACIAS! :biggrin: 

ANYONE ELS?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 6 2007, 08:07 PM~8251813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

I DONT GIVE A FUCK I HATE BACK SEAT RIDERS N E WAY. I JUST THREW ADIVE WHEN I HAD TO PUT MY PLAQUE IN


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 7 2007, 09:04 PM~8256887
> *I DONT GIVE A FUCK I HATE BACK SEAT RIDERS N E WAY. I JUST THREW ADIVE WHEN I HAD TO PUT MY PLAQUE IN
> *


BUT IF NE 1 KNOWS AN EASY WAY PLEASE SHARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 7 2007, 08:05 PM~8256891
> *BUT IF NE 1 KNOWS AN EASY WAY PLEASE SHARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


PLEASE DO! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 6 2007, 08:07 PM~8251813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What about if, i used the 90 wire hardness??? :dunno:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 10 2007, 08:24 AM~8274238
> *What about if, i used the 90 wire hardness???  :dunno:
> *


Anybody knows?????


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

What about if, i used the 90 wire hardness???

Anybody knows?????

:dunno:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 11 2007, 08:19 PM~8288473
> *What about if, i used the 90 wire hardness???
> 
> Anybody knows?????
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BELIEVE IT OR NOT. I RECOMMEND YOU TALK TO THE GUYS IN THE (AUTOSOUND) SECTION. THEY ARE FAMILIAR WITH ELECTRICAL WIRING WHICH IS THERE SPECIALTY.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

I BELIEVE THE ONLY WAY IT WOULD WORK IS IF, I REWIRE THE WHOLE CAR WITH THE 90-92 WIRE HARDNESS.

ANY ONE KNOW?


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

i just changed out my doors from 85 to 91, the 85 had the switch in the seat, but the 91 has em on the door by the handle...
So assuming the 91 seats dont have the switch on the seats u gotta get a door switch panel with the seat switch in it and run ya wires to it instead of where the seat is.....
its easier than u think...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Jul 24 2007, 07:56 PM~8384105
> *i just changed out my doors from 85 to 91, the 85 had the switch in the seat, but the 91 has em on the door  by the handle...
> So assuming the 91 seats  dont have the switch on the seats u gotta get a door switch panel with the  seat switch in it and run ya wires to it instead of where the seat is.....
> its easier than u think...
> *


IS THAT WHAT YOU DID HOMIE?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 6 2007, 06:38 AM~8246658
> *stick the 90 seat on the 80's track and you have to change the hinge for the seat to fold forward only thing that sucks is the 80s wiring dont hvae a switch for the recline so u need to put the recline somewhere comfortable for you b4 u install it
> *


THIS IS WHAT I DID,


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 25 2007, 06:53 PM~8391776
> *THIS IS WHAT I DID,
> *


THANX PLAGUE


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 26 2007, 07:56 AM~8395050
> *THANX PLAGUE
> *


I THINK ALOT OF PEOPLE DO IT THIS WAY IF THERE 80S SEATS ARE NOT PILLOWED AND REDONE. I HAD PUT MINE IN TWICE. MR. IMPALA KNOWS ALL ABOUT THESE CADDYS


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 26 2007, 07:01 AM~8395075
> *I THINK ALOT OF PEOPLE DO IT THIS WAY IF THERE 80S SEATS ARE NOT PILLOWED AND REDONE. I HAD PUT MINE IN TWICE. MR. IMPALA KNOWS ALL ABOUT THESE CADDYS
> *


YES, I DONE IT LIKE THE WAY MR IMPALA HAD MENTION IN THE PAST WITH MY OTHER CADI'S BUT, I KNOW THEIR IS A WAY WITH OUT DOING ALL OF THAT....  

MAYBE LIKE I SAID THE 90 WIRE HARD NESS AND SWITCHES'...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 26 2007, 08:45 AM~8395355
> *YES, I DONE IT LIKE THE WAY MR IMPALA HAD MENTION IN THE PAST WITH MY OTHER CADI'S BUT, I KNOW THEIR IS A WAY WITH OUT DOING ALL OF THAT....
> 
> MAYBE LIKE I SAID THE 90 WIRE HARD NESS AND SWITCHES'...
> *


POST PICTURES IN DETAIL AS YOU WORK, FOR US ALL :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 26 2007, 04:41 PM~8399877
> *POST PICTURES IN DETAIL AS YOU WORK, FOR US ALL :biggrin:
> *


i will


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm doin the same thing, Great topic! I got a 91' Brougham for cheap so I'm basically strippin it for parts to throw on my Coupe D.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 5 2007, 11:55 PM~8244712
> *i heard there is is a screw or pin u can just take out , and itll go up enough for somebody to get in the back seat
> *


bingo, theres a big pin bolt that needs removed and it allows the 90 4door seat to recline, as for the harness you would probably just need to use the 80's track and bolt it to the bottom of the 90's seat!


----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 28 2007, 12:24 PM~8413400
> *bingo, theres a big pin bolt that needs removed and it allows the 90 4door seat to recline, as for the harness you would probably just need to use the 80's track and bolt it to the bottom of the 90's seat!
> *


Anyone have pics (or a description) of this mysterious pin and where to find it? How much disassembly to get to it? I always read to "take out the pin", but no one ever says how to do it.

BTW, I will be doing this, too. I have 92 white leather pillows to go into my 81. I'll take pics when I do it and write it all up on how to make everything work.


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Somebody plesase post pics of the location and the damn mysterious pin!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ive been trying to find it and cant :angry:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@Jul 28 2007, 11:42 AM~8413977
> *Anyone have pics (or a description) of this mysterious pin and where to find it?  How much disassembly to get to it?
> *


X2 :worship:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Its located on the side corner of the seat( from the side , the fabric will hide it, i think but it has a bolt head on it 15 mm i think, Its actually just a bolt instead of a pin! just unbolt it from the 4door seat and see if it reclines? that simple!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 29 2007, 03:35 PM~8420471
> *Its located on the side corner of the seat( from the side , the fabric will hide it, i think but it has a bolt head on it 15 mm i think, Its actually just a bolt instead of a pin! just unbolt it from the 4door seat and see if it reclines? that simple!
> *


THANX FOR THE INPUT BILLY.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 29 2007, 07:15 PM~8420670
> *THANX FOR THE INPUT BILLY.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


NO, THANK YOU HOMIE...  I GOT THEM new 44 INCH moonroof SEALS FROM CRUZ yesterday,good shit ! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

THANX ALOT LUXURIOUSLAC. MAYBE WHEN I DO A 5.7 SWAP ILL GET THE 2 DOOR HINGE SHIT THINGS.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 29 2007, 09:04 PM~8422893
> *NO, THANK YOU HOMIE...   I GOT THEM new 44 INCH moonroof SEALS  FROM CRUZ yesterday,good shit ! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S THE BUSINESS HOMIE...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 30 2007, 02:26 AM~8423621
> *THAT'S THE BUSINESS HOMIE...... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 31 2007, 10:40 AM~8436899
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 26 2007, 07:45 AM~8395355
> *YES, I DONE IT LIKE THE WAY MR IMPALA HAD MENTION IN THE PAST WITH MY OTHER CADI'S BUT, I KNOW THEIR IS A WAY WITH OUT DOING ALL OF THAT....
> 
> MAYBE LIKE I SAID THE 90 WIRE HARD NESS AND SWITCHES'...
> *


 :uh: 
T
T
T


----------

